# Man Dies After Stealing, Crashing EMS Unit



## MMiz (Dec 7, 2005)

Man Dies After Stealing, Crashing EMS Unit, Police Say

RALEIGH, N.C. -- Authorities reported Tuesday morning that a person died when an EMS unit crashed in Raleigh.

Police received a call around 8:30 a.m. about a man showing signs of a stroke at the Circle K on 1300 East Millbrook Road. According to police, the man, who was later identified as Blair Leroy Coffman Jr, 27, of Largo, Fla., became combative when an EMS crew arrived. When EMS personnel got out of the ambulance, the man then got inside and drove off.

[Read More!]


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Chimpie (Dec 8, 2005)

That's some serious damage to the cab.  It's almost all folded up.

 :blink:


----------



## MedicRN (Dec 8, 2005)

He was doing some serious speed to have 'hopped' the curb.  It looks he probably was airborne and came down on his nose!  :blink:


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 8, 2005)

Apparantly he thought the coroner van looked more comfy than the bus.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 8, 2005)

OWWWW!!!!! :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 

He had to have been airborne! It takes alot to break an ambulance. Im guessing max speed was 100+ mph. I guess he htought he could get to the ER faster than the crew could by their own means...

Further proves that you should always have your unit locked when neither crew member is in it. And to never turn your back on your patient.

-CP


----------



## daemonicusxx (Dec 11, 2005)

looks like an almost brand new box too. thats gotta hurt. not gonna be a cheap incident for that county.


----------



## Jon (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, Uhh... I looked at the cab and clasified that as a non-surviviable collision.

Who knows, if he was drunk, he might have lived 

Jon


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW!! I wonder what came over the guy to do that? Bet ya he will have to sit quite a while in time out for that one, what a silly way to waste your life....:thinking:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ouch...poor truck...and yes that looks like he was doing 100 or so, as these wonderful new ford ambulance prep units have governors on them at 98 mph, and you cant disable them as they are part of the engine computer. Looks like he hitt he bank head on though, and the weight of the box bent the truck like that...kinda like a semi hitting the side of a moving freight train at 65 mph; all you get is crinkle from the truck and maybe derail the train.  Wonder if this guy was hopped up on anything...


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2005)

Why would you want to go faster than 100mph anyway... Type II's get unstable at 80-85 mph... not sure what the upper limit to a type III is, but can't be that much more.

(What, me, Speeding???)


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 20, 2005)

Who speeds!? ; )


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2005)

I wasn't speeding... well, the State police had better things to do than stop me. I was driving a LA County Ambulance, with a PA State cert card in my wallet, with a partner from New York City, and was keeping up with my convoy going down to Louis Armstrong Airport....


(I'm just happy that everyone turned off the "black boxes" in our rigs).


Jon


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 20, 2005)

certainly not me.....LOL (sshhhh maby if we dont look at the cop he wont notice how fast we are going) Its pretty nice in the AMR dallas Opps they go 98mph, but when I transfer to Arlington Ill feel like a snail due to governed at 65mph. :sarcastic:


----------



## Chimera911 (Dec 20, 2005)

hfdff422 said:
			
		

> Apparantly he thought the coroner van looked more comfy than the bus.


Ha, seriously.


----------

